# Turning checkerboard laminated pieces?



## CutterwoodAndy (Apr 21, 2007)

New poster here, so pardon me if this has already been covered...


Mostly what I've been turning are handguards for AR-15s. So I've decided to get a little creative and see what a checkerboard laminated handguard would look like.

I'm using 1/4 inch mesquite and red? oak boards to make a giant laminated 4x4x10 blank. Then I plan to cut it into 1/4 planks down the length of the blank, rotate every other plank 180 degrees, and then reglue. Then, I plan to cut the reglued blank into 1/4 wafers, perpendicularly down the length of the blank and rotate every other wafer 180 degrees and reglue. I believe what I should end up with is a checkerboard blank like people use to make those neat-looking cutting boards.

My question is this: With so much endgrain facing the outer surfaces of the piece, will this be too fragile? Is checkerboard laminate a good idea? Am I even using the correct terminology for "checkerboard laminate?"

Also, what would be two good, contrasting woods for something like this?

Any help you could throw at a newbie would be helpful.

(yes, I know mesquite is death on chisels. I'm a masochist)


----------

